# On connait la chanson



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Voilà ... ça m'est d'abord venu comme ça ... mais bon hum ... 
Et puis hier soir ... ça m'a repris  
Enfin j'ai honteusement insinueusement essayé de décider d'autres à le faire... :rose:

Mais pourquoi ils sont si polis hein :  à toi l'idée à toi le fil ! 
Voilà je le savais je parle trop. :rateau:

Maintenant que je suis sûre qu'il y en à quelques uns qui chantent sous la douche ... 

Le principe est donc simple : Faire découvrir une chanson en la chantant (un magnifique exemple ici ).
Celui qui en trouve le titre et l'interprète gagne et doit à son tour nous en faire découvrir une autre ... et toujours* en chantant* (c'est plus rigolo :love: )
Biensûr pour l'intérêt général du jeu les chansons proposées devront être connues par un "large public" (inutile de proposer LA chanson de beuverie chantée à l'AES n° 1425 hein ? :hein:)

Donc ben faut bien commencer alors j'me lance ...

Vala c'est là :rose:



*A vous de jouer maintenant !* 

_

Pas facile de chanter quand on rit. Et là je crois que je vais partir hiberner dans une grotte par là ... :rose:
_


----------



## bens (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> Pas facile de chanter quand on rit. Et là je crois que je vais partir hiberner dans une grotte par là ... :rose:
> _



je trouve que tu chantes très bien...  

je pense avoir reconnu mais comme je n'ai rien pour m'enregistrer après, je laisse donner la réponse à d'autres...

"pampampam palalala pampam..."... je l'ai dans la tête maintenant... !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Mes collègues te disent merci (ils vont finir par switcher avec des trucs pareils) 

Edith : ben oui ils sont sur PC


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Pour bens il existe des petits softs gratuits pour enregistrer ... et pas besoin de micro 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mes collègues te disent merci (ils vont finir par switcher avec des trucs pareils)


Dois-je prendre ça pour un compliment ? 
(non ne réponds pas va :mouais


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mes collègues te disent merci (ils vont finir par switcher avec des trucs pareils)



j'suis d'accord avec seb ... LornAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaa :love: :love: :love:


----------



## duracel (18 Janvier 2006)

9/10


----------



## morden (18 Janvier 2006)

rhaaa c'est enervant !!! je la connai cette chanson mais impossibe de me souvenir du titre !! double rhaaa !!! 

je sent que ça va me prendr ela tete jusqu'a ce que je trouve ou que quelq'un d'autre le dise !! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Je cherche, je cherche...  Pas facile...  

En même temps, je parie que plein ont trouvé et qu'ils se planquent. 


PS: Lorna,


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche, je cherche...  Pas facile...
> 
> En même temps, je parie que plein ont trouvé et qu'ils se planquent.
> 
> ...



Hé hé hé... Pas fou! Ça fait un petit moment que j'ai trouvé que c'est d'une blonde pulpeuse...


----------



## esope (18 Janvier 2006)

très jolie performance vocale...  :love: 
tu fredonne très bien, la chanson j'la connais mais j'ai plus le titre en tête j'vais voir ça et j'reviens


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

Moi je remercie mplayer   
Par contre je connais pas  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna? Tu pourrais remonter le thread 'Fils du métal" pour faire un appel à concurents... On va se pisser dessus quand il y en aura un qui va fredonner du Brutaldeath-feuquetrashcore-Métal!         ...


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé... Pas fou! Ça fait un petit moment que j'ai trouvé que c'est d'une blonde pulpeuse...



Bah dis nous c'est de qui, patricia! fais pas ta sainte nitouche!..allez!
-Moi je seche...au début j'ai pensé a gérard klein dans son interprétation de la pub Intermarché -Les mousquetaires- qui passe fréquemment à la radio mais finalement je sais pas...


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi cette nouvelle pub qui incite à manger de la papaye ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> -Moi je seche...au début j'ai pensé a gérard klein dans son interprétation de la pub Intermarché -Les mousquetaires- qui passe fréquemment à la radio mais finalement je sais pas...



C'est de Marilyn Monroe... A moins que ce ne soit du Zézette R. ...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2006)

Peux pas écouter du taf...

Je vais écouter ça ce soir, je m'en délecte d'avance...


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Personne d'autre?
Je me lancerais bien, mais j'ai pas trouvé  ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est de Marilyn Monroe... A moins que ce ne soit du Zézette R. ...


Bon euh hum me revoilà .. :rose:

Mister Patoch est sur la bonne voie  ..mais manque le titre  en plus je vous ai vachement aidé là j'ai chanté les paroles


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

patoch il sait !!! mais il se défile


----------



## Malow (18 Janvier 2006)

My heart belongs to daddy  ?


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> patoch il sait !!! mais il se défile


Faut le comprendre...il veut pas se fendre d'une petite polyphonie en public...avec sa voix de marge simpson...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé... Pas fou! Ça fait un petit moment que j'ai trouvé que c'est d'une blonde pulpeuse...





			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> My heart belongs to daddy  ?



C'est bien ça ! ... 

Qui est le gagnant là ?  Patochman ou bien Malow ...vous en pensez quoi vous ? 
Patoch' : t'avais reconnu la chanson ? 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lorna? Tu pourrais remonter le thread 'Fils du métal" pour faire un appel à concurents... On va se pisser dessus quand il y en aura un qui va fredonner du Brutaldeath-feuquetrashcore-Métal!         ...



 Tous les styles sont les bienvenus ... on peut se lancer de vrais challenges


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon le winner il nous pousse la chansonette ou quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Bon le winner il nous pousse la chansonette ou quoi?


Bon allez on va s'endormir je déclare gagnant le premier de *Patoch* ou *Malow* qui se manisfestera !!!   

Je suis sûre qu'il y en à plein qui ont trouvé (comme dit WebO) mais qui n'osent rien dire ... en fait euh c'est pas si sorcier que ça :rose: ... faut juste faire ça quand on n'est pas encore tout à fait réveillé(e) :hein: _avant_ de réaliser ...  

J'attends la suite ! :love:


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> alors j'me lance ...
> 
> Vala c'est là :rose:



*La redirection vers cette page signifie que votre demande d'acces a l'url a ete refusee.*

 je peux pas jouer du bureau ...


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûre qu'il y en à plein qui ont trouvé (comme dit WebO) mais qui n'osent rien dire ... en fait euh c'est pas si sorcier que ça :rose: ... faut juste faire ça quand on n'est pas encore tout à fait réveillé(e) :hein: _avant_ de réaliser ...


Avant de réaliser quoi ?
Qu'on se tape une honte devant MacG entier?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> *La redirection vers cette page signifie que votre demande d'acces a l'url a ete refusee.*
> 
> je peux pas jouer du bureau ...


Ah ben mince 

Ce doit être ça en fait personne n'ose répondre de peur de devoir chanter devant les collègues


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon allez, quand même,_* manisfestez©-vous un peu!*_... 

Un duo Patoche-Malow.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Avant de réaliser quoi ?
> Qu'on se tape une honte devant MacG entier?


Euh ... 

Ben :hein:

Meuuh non faut pas voir les choses comme ça  ... :rose::rateau:

Alleeeeez euuh si je l'ai fait tout le monde peut le faire !


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez on va s'endormir je déclare gagnant le premier de *Patoch* ou *Malow* qui se manisfestera !!!
> 
> Je suis sûre qu'il y en à plein qui ont trouvé (comme dit WebO) mais qui n'osent rien dire ... en fait euh c'est pas si sorcier que ça :rose: ... faut juste faire ça quand on n'est pas encore tout à fait réveillé(e) :hein: _avant_ de réaliser ...
> 
> J'attends la suite ! :love:


nan nan c'est Boniface qu'a gagné..il me l'avait dit par mp bien avant que mistinguette réponde.
la preuve!!!!!!!! j'ai copié collé son mp , je sais pas si c'est clair...






                                                          Hé hé hé... Pas fou! 
 la bonne réponse c'est my heart belong to daddy mais tu dis pas que je t'ai dit 
  
                                                           --------------------             
                >>    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dory's godfather... :style:


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alleeeeez euuh si je l'ai fait tout le monde peut le faire !


Pour le moment seul Patoch et Malow peuvent le faire ...


----------



## Malow (18 Janvier 2006)

je t'en pris Lorna, tu chantes si bien.....  

Mais je suis sure qu'il y a d'autres volontaires......


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je t'en pris Lorna, tu chantes si bien.....
> 
> Mais je suis sure qu'il y a d'autres volontaires......


Ah ben non tu vas pas (me) nous lâcher hein !!!!

C'est pas moi qui vais tout chanter hein, j'vais pas jouer toute seule quand même :rose::rateau:

Allez tous avec moi : *Allez Malow ! Allez Malow ! Allez Malow ! Allez Malow !Allez Malow ! Allez Malow !

*_Euh je précise qu'en fait tu n'as pas trop le choix  _


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Et l'iSight n'est pas interdite


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi qui vais tout chanter hein, j'vais pas jouer toute seule quand même :rose::rateau:



 tu veux pas brancher ta webcam et nous faire profiter?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas brancher ta webcam et nous faire profiter?



 j'ai pas de webcam ! 

Et puis là c'est plus à moi de faire ...


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

*Allez Malow, Allez Mallow !*
Edit: Peureuse....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et l'iSight n'est pas interdite



Ouch.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment seul Patoch et Malow peuvent le faire ...



Ah oui... Mais non!  Je n'ai pas donné le titre... Donc, honneur à Malow!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et l'iSight n'est pas interdite



Quel dommage!  ... Un 35 tonnes lancé à vive allure et en panne de freins vient juste de rouler sur la mienne... Que j'avais malencontreusement laissée traîner dans la pente devant chez moi  :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan nan c'est Boniface qu'a gagné..il me l'avait dit par mp bien avant que mistinguette réponde.
> la preuve!!!!!!!! j'ai copié collé son mp , je sais pas si c'est clair...
> 
> 
> ...



T'as oublié le petit carré rouge dans ma signature, beef nose ; nioube mytho!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben mince
> 
> Ce doit être ça en fait personne n'ose répondre de peur de devoir chanter devant les collègues


Je ne peux même pas écouter ton interprétation (gnagnagna sécurité de produit_de_la_défécation*) - et je n'ai pas de micro sur ce petite_madame* de PC !!

C'est dommage, mes collègues sont habitués à ce que je chante.


* Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce nouveau jeu de plus pouvoir écrire certains mots, au fait ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> patoch il sait !!! mais il se défile



Parfaitement! Ex batteur de "Collective suicide" (combo demeuré presque inconnu pour le bien de tous) ; je chante plus que faux...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon si je résume bien ... tout le monde m'a encouragé pour faire ce fil  tout le monde trouve super ... *MAIS* ... personne ne veut participer ... :mouais:


Pfff vous êtes pô drôles ! 

 Bon qui est-ce qui a des *******s ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui est-ce qui a des *******s ici ?



Je fais un truc dans la soirée.


----------



## krystof (18 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un truc dans la soirée.



Je craignais le pire, il vient d'arriver


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un truc dans la soirée.



Vaut toujours mieux laisser faire les spécialistes...


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez peur


----------



## Malow (18 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vaut toujours mieux laisser faire les spécialistes...



Ah, toi aussi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je craignais le pire, il vient d'arriver



ça aurait pu être pire... c'est pas une vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un truc dans la soirée.


Chouette !


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Ça fait pas avancer le smilbik tout ça.


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

J'me lancerais avec grand plaisir, mais c'est pas moi qui ai trouvé. Et puis la dernière fois je me suis pris tellement de coups de boule que j'en suis encore tout boursouflé.


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> J'me lancerais avec grand plaisir, mais c'est pas moi qui ai trouvé. Et puis la dernière fois je me suis pris tellement de coups de boule que j'en suis encore tout boursouflé.


Vu que personne ne veut prendre la main, je pense que l'on ne t'en voudra pas de la prendre.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Vu que personne ne veut prendre la main, je pense que l'on ne t'en voudra pas de la prendre.


Excusez-moi de vous déranger  mais il y à DocEvil qui, plus haut s'est proposé donc d'ici peu de temps jugnin tu pourras peut-être deviner la prochaine ... 

ps pour Patochman :  nouvelle règle on peut aussi crier tant que ça reste dans la cathégorie "chanson" !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi de vous déranger  mais il y à DocEvil qui, plus haut s'est proposé donc d'ici peu de temps jugnin tu pourras peut-être deviner la prochaine ...



Bien. Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre, n'est-ce pas ? Une fois encore, DocEvil vous a mâché le boulot, garnements, car, après avoir entendu ceci, aucun d'entre-vous n'aura plus peur de paraître ridicule... 


P.S. : Je sais que le son est mauvais, mais, puisque ma voix et la chanson le sont aussi, je ne m'en excuse même pas.


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

Comme quoi c'est loin d'être facile, mais je l'ai sur les bout de la langue (ou des doigts, c'est selon).


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

mdrrrrr

trop fous les gens ici!...

moi j'ai trouvé...c'est facile...


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

ENORME  !!! t'as fait exprès pour qu'on puisse à peine se retenir de dire ce que c'est je le sens !!  

:') :') :') 

en plus y'avait l'air d'avoir plein de gens derrière toi  

edit : gael t'as trouvé ! viens nous chanter Aline maintenant !


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi c'est loin d'être facile, mais je l'ai sur les bout de la langue (ou des doigts, c'est selon).



hep! t'es de rennes aussi toi!...


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

Ouais, toi  aussi ? On pourra faire des duos !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien. Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre, n'est-ce pas ? Une fois encore, DocEvil vous a mâché le boulot, garnements, car, après avoir entendu ceci, aucun d'entre-vous n'aura plus peur de paraître ridicule...
> 
> 
> P.S. : Je sais que le son est mauvais, mais, puisque ma voix et la chanson le sont aussi, je ne m'en excuse même pas.


*GrandiiiiiioooOOOOSe !* tout simplement ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon arrête de faire ta Lolita LeDoc.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

noumanoumanoumanoumayé


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Et là j'imagine Le Doc faisant la chorégraphie ... Hallucinant !


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ENORME  !!! t'as fait exprès pour qu'on puisse à peine se retenir de dire ce que c'est je le sens !!
> 
> :') :') :')
> 
> ...




GRRRRR
ne mentionne pas mes chansons !...je suis sous copyright international moi!...T'imagine, si je deviens celebre, un journaliste teigneux viendra deterrer ici mes cochoncetés et ça ruinera ma carriere de chanteur de charme ! tu me ferais pas un coup comme ça mayo? -j'en cauchemarde d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et là j'imagine Le Doc faisant la chorégraphie ... Hallucinant !



Je peux le faire aussi. CD envoyé sous pli discret.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon arrête de faire ta Lolita LeDoc.



Et nous avons un vainqueur ! Le contraire aurait été surprenant, vu la justesse doit j'ai fait preuve. 

À toi Olivier ! Bon courage. Quoi qu'il arrive, n'oublie pas ceci : ils ne te mangeront pas, tu es Suisse.


----------



## bens (18 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien. Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre, n'est-ce pas ? Une fois encore, DocEvil vous a mâché le boulot, garnements, car, après avoir entendu ceci, aucun d'entre-vous n'aura plus peur de paraître ridicule...
> 
> 
> P.S. : Je sais que le son est mauvais, mais, puisque ma voix et la chanson le sont aussi, je ne m'en excuse même pas.




encore, encore, encore...    

tu voudrais pas faire Lorie aussi   ?

Merci, je vais me coucher en ayant vidé ma tête...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et nous avons un vainqueur ! Le contraire aurait été surprenant, vu la justesse doit j'ai fait preuve.
> 
> À toi Olivier ! Bon courage. Quoi qu'il arrive, n'oublie pas ceci : ils ne te mangeront pas, tu es Suisse.



Bon, le temps de trouver un titre... je m'y colle.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le temps de trouver un titre... je m'y colle.



 moi je dis* BRAVO* à Webo !!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon... heuummm.... :rose: :rose: Lorna, tu me prêtes ta grotte? Tu loues? :rose: :rose: :rose: Non parce que bon... :rose: 


Hum... :rose: :rose:  


Voilà... c'est par...




 là...​


:rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... c'est par...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hawaï, police d'État ? Mannix peut-être ?


----------



## elKBron (18 Janvier 2006)

ben... joker... tout le monde a droit à un joker, non ???


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hawaï, police d'État ?



Non...  Non...  Et t'as déjà joué toi.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Webo à Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu me prêtes ta grotte? Tu loues?




Enorme !!!

Et il est suisse


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2006)

je sais pas ce qui est le pire...

LeDoc qui pousse la chansonnette ou WebO qui écoute du Alizée ?  :rose:  









Non, vraiment là, je vois pas !


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

Le second qui écoute le premier chanter Alizée ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... heuummm.... :rose: :rose: Lorna, tu me prêtes ta grotte? Tu loues? :rose: :rose: :rose: Non parce que bon... :rose:





* Il l'a fait !!!!!* 

Les grottes : elles sont toutes prises (tu parles en cette période !  )


Sinon je vois pas :hein:


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> là...


Katie Melua ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non...  Non...  Et t'as déjà joué toi.



Tu as beau dire, on dirait un titre de Juliette Gréco...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ce qui est le pire...


Une aes ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors quelqu'un a trouvé ?  Moi je ne vois vraiment pas :rose:

(Sm si tu continues tu vas chanter d'office ! )


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2006)

ah ben si WebO joue plus, on laisse la main à un autre suisse !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon, personne trouve?... Indice demain...    



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... heuummm.... :rose: :rose: Lorna, tu me prêtes ta grotte? Tu loues? :rose: :rose: :rose: Non parce que bon... :rose:
> 
> 
> Hum... :rose: :rose:
> ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Le temps qu'on ait tous l'air en tête et qu'on puisse pas en dormir ?


----------



## Malow (18 Janvier 2006)

j'en ai un petit sous le coude  Mais j'ai besoin d'une grotte aussi .....:mouais:   


Mais, c'est pire que tout :rose: 

Bravo a vous trois !!!


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le temps qu'on ait tous l'air en tête et qu'on puisse pas en dormir ?



Ouais c'est malin. J'arrête pas de me le répéter, tournant en rond dans ma chambre, les mains derrière le dos.


----------



## Malow (18 Janvier 2006)

Milles excuses ! Et bonsoir, bon je vais me cacher......


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Ca te fait tant marrer de faire madonna ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Milles excuses ! Et bonsoir, bon je vais me cacher......



Bravo.  :love:



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca te fait tant marrer de faire madonna ?



Tu veux y passer coquine. 

Bon, et en attendant, je fais choux blanc.


----------



## Malow (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est M6 qui m'a entraîné pour le casting de La nouvelle star de Marseille....:mouais:


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et en attendant, je fais choux blanc.


Dis-le que ça t'arrange  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux y passer coquine.
> 
> Bon, et en attendant, je fais choux blanc.




A la casserole ? Toujours !  

Sinon ton essai disons que le milieu me dit un truc mais c'est pas assez long. Donc j'arrive pas à me faire une idée ...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ton essai disons que le milieu me dit un truc mais c'est pas assez long. Donc j'arrive pas à me faire une idée ...



 Bah dis toujours.


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2006)

Vanessa Carlton ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Non mais ça veut pas venir ... Je sais que j'ai dû l'entendre mais ça veut pas sortir.


----------



## Malow (18 Janvier 2006)

Allez !!! un peu de courage.....et en plus.....ça fait rire


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ça veut pas venir ... Je sais que j'ai dû l'entendre mais ça veut pas sortir.


Poussez madame !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Allez !!! un peu de courage.....et en plus.....ça fait rire




Il me semble avoir donné l'artiste non ?


----------



## Malow (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble avoir donné l'artiste non ?



OUI !!!!!!!!! bravo !!!!!!!!!  J'avais perdu le fil......:rose: 

Madonna....mais il faut le titre non ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble avoir donné l'artiste non ?


ah ? pas vu...

Je suis toujours avec le truc d'Olivier... non, vraiment, je trouve pas !


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

c'est qui la meuf qui chante comme bernard menez?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon... on récapitule. 

Lorna _| My Hearts Belongs To Daddy_, Marylin Monroe
DocEvil | _Moi Lolita_, Alizée
WebO | 
Malow | Manque le titre, Madonna


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... on récapitule.
> 
> Lorna _| My Hearts Belongs To Daddy_, Marylin Monroe
> DocEvil | _Moi Lolita_, Alizée
> ...


Merci Webo pour le récapitulatif ! 
*  Et Super Malow !!!!!!!!!!!* :love:

Donc personne n'a encore trouvé pour WebO ... tu nous donnes un petit indice ? Mais bon sachant que Stargazer a trouvé pour Malow ...celui qui trouvera la chanson de WebO ... :sick: mais quel binnzzzz :rateau:
Un petit duo en vue peut-être 


Aller euh un indice... ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon, un indice... Ça se situe dans les années 80...


----------



## sofiping (19 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un indice... Ça se situe dans les années 80...



Oui mais ce serait pas plutôt toutouyoutou .. toutouyoutou .. toutoutou tou ..tou tou tou youtou !!??


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ce serait pas plutôt toutouyoutou .. toutouyoutou .. toutoutou tou ..tou tou tou youtou !!??



Non, c'est quelques années plus tard.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un indice... Ça se situe dans les années 80...




Sabine Paturel ? Jacky Quartz ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors on est où ? 

Stargazer tu ne veut nous en faire un petit en attendant de trouver l'énigme de webo ?


----------



## fredintosh (19 Janvier 2006)

Je pense que la chanson de WebO est commise par les inoubliables "Début de Soirée"...  

Et tu chantes, chantes, chantes... etc. :rose:


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

Je ne pense pas, non, où alors il est vraiment pas doué. - Avec tout le respect et la considération que je lui dois, bien entendu.

_ Edit : Oups, c'est moi qui doit avoir les tympans endommagés. - Avec tout le respect et la considération que je me dois, bien entendu.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que la chanson de WebO est commise par les inoubliables "Début de Soirée"...
> 
> Et tu chantes, chantes, chantes... etc. :rose:



*Yessss...* *Bingo... *     :love:   

A toi... 

Lorna _| My Hearts Belongs To Daddy_, Marylin Monroe
DocEvil | _Moi Lolita_, Alizée
WebO | _Nuit de Folie_, Début de Soirée
Malow | Manque le titre, Madonna


----------



## fredintosh (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas, non, où alors il est vraiment pas doué. - Avec tout le respect et la considération que je lui dois, bien entendu.



Je crois que si, mais il n'a fredonné que l'intro instrumentale au synthé, pas la partie chantée qui suit...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que si, mais il n'a fredonné que l'intro instrumentale au synthé, pas la partie chantée qui suit...



Exact.


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Exact.



Aaah. J'aurai voulu être...un esthèèèèèèète...


----------



## fredintosh (19 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A toi...



Je chante trop bien, vous allez tout de suite trouver !   

Non, sincèrement, là, je peux pas, c'est techniquement impossible, mais je ne me défile pas, je repasserai ce soir ou demain assumer mon devoir.  

En attendant, quelqu'un se dévoue ?

Au fait, vous voulez aussi le titre de Madonna, tant qu'on y est ? (ça m'étonne que personne ne l'ait trouvé, je crois que personne n'ose gagner, ici...)


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je chante trop bien, vous allez tout de suite trouver !
> 
> Non, sincèrement, là, je peux pas, c'est techniquement impossible, mais je ne me défile pas, je repasserai ce soir ou demain assumer mon devoir.
> 
> En attendant, quelqu'un se dévoue ?



Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 7 (6 membre(s) et 1 invité(s))
jugnin+, fredintosh, maiwen, PATOCHMAN, Stargazer, WebOliver

L'invité ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Pour Malow, c'est _Like a Virgin_ de Madonna. Mais je comprends que ça la fasse rire.  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Non, sincèrement, là, je peux pas, c'est techniquement impossible, mais je ne me défile pas, je repasserai ce soir ou demain assumer mon devoir.



Traduction : Quelqu'un veut bien me tenir cette grenade dégoupillée pendant que je vais pisser? ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Traduction : Quelqu'un veut bien me tenir cette grenade dégoupillée pendant que je vais pisser? ...


   

Pour la chanson de WebO ..ah ouais l'intro au synthé maintenant que je sais et que je réécoute ben ouais c'était évident... vraiment é-vi-dent !!! pffff ... :hein::rateau:

Moi encore une fois je dis : *BRAVO !  

*Vivement ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lorna? Tu pourrais remonter le thread 'Fils du métal" pour faire un appel à concurents... On va se pisser dessus quand il y en aura un qui va fredonner du Brutaldeath-feuquetrashcore-Métal!         ...


En parlant de ça ..au fait j'ai trouvé le candidat idéal ... :love:

 Ça peut vous donner un aperçu de ce qu'il est possible de faire _"rien qu'en chantant devant son ordi"  (c'est de Slayer si je ne me trompe pas :rose

_ Et voici Dokaka :love::love::love:


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

on dirait crazy frog


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

Un indien qui écoute de la Hardtek ? pardonnez l'orthographe, mais celle du champ lexical de ce milieu est très libérée, me semble-t-il.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> on dirait crazy frog


j'y connais rien, je ne sais pas ... :hein:  juste le titre "Angel of Death" 

Edit : pardon jugnin ?  je ne suis pas sûre de tout comprendre ...


----------



## dool (19 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ça ..au fait j'ai trouvé le candidat idéal ... :love:
> 
> Ça peut vous donner un aperçu de ce qu'il est possible de faire _"rien qu'en chantant devant son ordi"  (c'est de Slayer si je ne me trompe pas :rose
> 
> _ Et voici Dokaka :love::love::love:





 Eh oh ça va pas ??? J'avais le son a fond quand j'ai cliquer sur ton "dégénéré" !!! :affraid:


----------



## anntraxh (19 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> &#8230;Vivement ce soir


Euuuuuuuuh, je sais, j'ai pas gagné mais j'ai failli donner le titre de Marylin tout au début, puis Malow elle est plus rapide que moi, puis je peux vous en mettre une petite aussi ?

Je  peux ? (en attendant ce soir&#8230

:rose:


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

on dirait un moustique-mutant :afraid:  

mais ça me dit quelque chose  ... mais quoi ...


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dirait un moustique-mutant :afraid:
> 
> mais ça me dit quelque chose  ... mais quoi ...



un mec enrhumé qui souffle dans une flute avec sa narine..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh ça va pas ??? J'avais le son a fond quand j'ai cliquer sur ton "dégénéré" !!! :affraid:


Oups pardon :rose: ... j'ai oublié d'indiquer qu'il avait la ... pêche :rateau:
'Scuse petit lapin bleu :rose: :love:




			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuuuuh, je sais, j'ai pas gagné mais j'ai failli donner le titre de Marylin tout au début, puis Malow elle est plus rapide que moi, puis je peux vous en mettre une petite aussi ?
> 
> Je  peux ? (en attendant ce soir&#8230
> 
> :rose:



OUéééééééééééééééé :love:

Euh assez déroutant quand même  Anne t'es sûre que ça va là ? :hein: 
Non je vois pas ce que c'est ... pour le moment


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Je  peux ? (en attendant ce soir?)



Le _Requiem_ de Fauré ?


----------



## anntraxh (19 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le _Requiem_ de Fauré ?


En cas que, t'es loin du compte ! 

edith : ya un indice !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> cas que


L'élégance d'Anne


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> En cas que, t'es loin du compte !
> 
> edith : ya un indice !


Moi je dirai comme ça ... "La chanson des vieux amants" de Brel ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas "En revenant de paris chez ma tante" ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas "En revenant de paris chez ma tante" ???


Ah ...?  tu me fais douter là ! :mouais:

Tiens tant que j'y suis ...



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J
> Non, sincèrement, là, je peux pas, c'est techniquement impossible, mais je ne me défile pas, je repasserai ce soir ou demain assumer mon devoir.


 Non juste une petite piqûre de rappel


----------



## Foguenne (19 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu le message de petit Xavier, je suis un peu trop occupé cette semaine mais je vais participer prochainement.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non juste une petite piqûre de rappel



Ok, ok, voilà !

Désolé, mais j'ai eu une journée chargée...  

Alors, comme je chante trop bien  , j'ai compliqué la chose, je l'ai fait avec un doigt frappé contre la joue.    
Et j'ai fait participer mon chat au début, juste pour vous faire plaisir, mais ça n'a aucun rapport avec la chanson.  

C'est ici. 

Sion, pour celui d'Anntraxh, c'est pas du Florent Pagny ? :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le message de petit Xavier, je suis un peu trop occupé cette semaine mais je vais participer prochainement.



Quel bonheur. :love: :love: 

Bon attendant, c'est fou ce qu'ils sont timides ici...   Ah, ça pour flooder... y a du monde...


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ok, voilà !
> 
> Désolé, mais j'ai eu une journée chargée...
> 
> ...



Stéphanie: Comme un ouragan ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le message de petit Xavier, je suis un peu trop occupé cette semaine mais je vais participer prochainement.


Ah ben ça c'est une super bonne nouvelle !!! :love:



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ok, voilà !
> 
> (...)
> C'est ici.





Qu'est-ce que ça berce un chat qui ronronne ... :rose:
Je crois que la réponse a été donnée : enfin moi aussi je dirais Stéphanie de Monaco ... Comme un ouragaaaan lalalalalaaaaaaaaa ... 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quel bonheur. :love: :love:
> 
> Bon attendant, c'est fou ce qu'ils sont timides ici...   Ah, ça pour flooder... y a du monde...


 Pas mieux !


----------



## anntraxh (20 Janvier 2006)

Tout le monde il a faux pour la mienne 
Indice : chanté par Paul (pas foguenne  ) l'année de ma naissance, et y a un indice sur le nom du chanteur dans un de mes posts précédents &#8230;

Je parie qu'on drague toujour sur ce morceau, et puis y'a pas que des djeunes sur macg, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde il a faux pour la mienne
> Indice : chanté par Paul (pas foguenne  ) l'année de ma naissance, et y a un indice sur le nom du chanteur dans un de mes posts précédents &#8230;
> 
> Je parie qu'on drague toujour sur ce morceau, et puis y'a pas que des djeunes sur macg, non ?



Je croyais avoir trouvé le chanteur en question mais je lis que sa carrière n'a réellement débuté en tant que chanteur qu'un an avant mon année de naissance à moi (oui je sais c'est vache ) ... donc ça ne correspond pas 

 je laisse la place aux vieux alors !


----------



## fredintosh (20 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Stéphanie: Comme un ouragan ?



Gagné !  

(la prochaine fois, je ne ferai que les 2 premières notes, c'était trop facile !)

Pour Anthraxh, c'est peut-être Paul Mac Cartney ? Paul Anka ? Paul Simon ? :mouais:

Edit : Ah, d'après ton indice, ce pourrait être un Belge ?


----------



## anntraxh (20 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> &#8230; Paul Anka &#8230;



oui pour le chanteur  manque le titre !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Fredintosh ... un titre ?


----------



## fredintosh (20 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Fredintosh ... un titre ?



Si je trouve, il va encore falloir que je chante !  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si je trouve, il va encore falloir que je chante !  :hein:


Tu peux faire chanter ton chat si tu veux ... 

Ou bien ... qui avait trouvé ton morceau ? (je reviens je cherche )

je suis revenue : Bon sinon Hegemonicon ... tu es par là ?


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2006)

Je suis par là: est-ce à moi de me dévouer et de fredonner un air à reconnaître ?


----------



## fredintosh (21 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je suis par là: est-ce à moi de me dévouer et de fredonner un air à reconnaître ?


Oui


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)

On attend


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> On attend


_Comment poster un truc sans trop mettre la pression _

Euh nous sommes tout ouïe :love:


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Comment poster un truc sans trop mettre la pression _


N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Comment poster un truc sans trop mettre la pression _


Garçon, j'en prendrais une !


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)




----------



## NED (21 Janvier 2006)

Qui chante?


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

« Il est des nôôôôtres... » (air connu) :rateau:


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)

Je crois qu'il faut même s'enregistrer après :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Garçon, j'en prendrais une !


Le chemin des écoliers c'est dans ton forum


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le chemin des écoliers c'est dans ton forum



Tiens ben puisque t'es là Sm : une petite chanson ?  je sais que tu en meurs d'envie !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

Essayé de faire un pan-sonic mais pas pu :rateau:


----------



## NED (21 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Essayé de faire un pan-sonic mais pas pu :rateau:


Rhaaa ! Vieillèsse quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Essayé de faire un pan-sonic mais pas pu :rateau:



Me dis pas que tu ne connais que des groupes qui produisent des sons bizarres, ch'uis sûre que tu chantonnes à certains moments ...


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)

*Il a peur  * 
(et une pression, une  )


----------



## fredintosh (21 Janvier 2006)

hege(plus)monikon, tu as du mal à t'enregistrer ou bien à uploader ?  

(il faudrait faire un tutoriel dans le forum technique : comment s'enregistrer pour jouer à "On connait la chanson") :rateau: 

Ou bien est-ce une simple question de volonté ?  

PS : pour moi, Warflo, ce sera un Picon bière


----------



## iota (21 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

C'est ici qu'on peut dévoiler son organe ? 

Bon, ben comme personne ne ce lance...
A votre avis, c'est quoi ?

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (21 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> C'est ici qu'on peut dévoiler son organe ?
> 
> ...



Tu chantes pas si mal, petit Gonzalez...   

Tu aurais du faire le passage dans les aigus !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> C'est ici qu'on peut dévoiler son organe ?
> 
> ...


Et quel organe ! 

Très bonne initative  ... 

Je crois que Fredintosh a trouvé la chanson ... freeeeeeeeeed .... je crois que c'est à toiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## fredintosh (21 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et quel organe !
> 
> Très bonne initative  ...
> 
> Je crois que Fredintosh a trouvé la chanson ... freeeeeeeeeed .... je crois que c'est à toiiiiiiiiiii !



Bon alors, voilà, Lorna, tu l'auras voulu.  

Evidemment, je n'ai pas chanté pour de vrai, je me suis juste raclé la gorge, et j'ai rajouté un très _léger_ écho, pour vous perturber encore un peu plus...

Alors, quelle est cette chanson ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, voilà, Lorna, tu l'auras voulu.
> 
> Evidemment, je n'ai pas chanté pour de vrai, je me suis juste raclé la gorge, et j'ai rajouté un très _léger_ écho, pour vous perturber encore un peu plus...
> 
> Alors, quelle est cette chanson ?



EUuuuh la B.O. de King Kong ? 


Oui bon ça va je réécoute ... :rose:


----------



## NED (21 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, voilà, Lorna, tu l'auras voulu.
> 
> Evidemment, je n'ai pas chanté pour de vrai, je me suis juste raclé la gorge, et j'ai rajouté un très _léger_ écho, pour vous perturber encore un peu plus...
> 
> Alors, quelle est cette chanson ?



C'est balaise dis donc?


----------



## fredintosh (21 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est balaise dis donc?



Bon, alors voici une version avec moins d'écho.


----------



## NED (21 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors voici une version avec moins d'écho.


J'ai bien shoppé les temps même avec l'echo mais c'est hard core.
Tac tac-tatac..............Tac tac
Pfff


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien shoppé les temps même avec l'echo mais c'est hard core.
> Tac tac-tatac..............Tac tac
> Pfff



Allez, je t'aide un peu : tatatac... tatac
etc.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien shoppé les temps même avec l'echo mais c'est hard core.
> Tac tac-tatac..............Tac tac
> Pfff


Oui moi aussi les temps ...la rythmique là ... mais euh sans note pas facile là :hein:
T'es sûr que ça n'a *aucun *rapport avec King Kong ??? 




Edit : Justement en parlant de rythmique ça correspondrait à peu près à Voyage Voyage de Désirless ... mais bon ...


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Edit : Justement en parlant de rythmique ça correspondrait à peu près à Voyage Voyage de Désirless ... mais bon ...



Non, mais c'est de la même époque.

En fait, même la chanson originale n'est pas très "chantée" (beaucoup moins de vocalises que dans Voyage voyage)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais c'est de la même époque.
> 
> En fait, même la chanson originale n'est pas très "chantée" (beaucoup moins de vocalises que dans Voyage voyage)


Non là je vois pas :hein: ...
Je vais laisser reposer cette nuit ... 
Laisser le temps à d'autres d'entendre ta performance et se poser autant de questions que moi


----------



## morden (22 Janvier 2006)

MDR  !!! en ecoutant j'attendais le debut de la chanson moi !! 

en fais je croyais que tu t'éclaircissais la gorge !! LOL 

et, incidement, .. ben j'ai aucune idéee de ce que c'est !! 

A part ça, je dort pas !!  !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors voici une version avec moins d'écho.



_T'as le look coco_ ! Laroche-Valmont ! Mon Moi, ça m'aura donné bien du mal...


----------



## morden (22 Janvier 2006)

ben merde !! la classe !! j'aurait pu chercher pendant quelques années avant de pas reussir à trouver !! 

bravo à toi doc !! 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Warflo (22 Janvier 2006)

Tu triche Fred  
Faut fredonner, pas faire king-kong


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _T'as le look coco_ ! Laroche-Valmont ! Mon Moi, ça m'aura donné bien du mal...



Ben vous voyez qu'on peut trouver ! Bravo Doc !   

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil._

A toi de nous proposer une oeuvre de ton répertoire, Doc.  


Warflo, si je fredonne avec ma voix d'or, vous trouvez tout de suite et c'est pas drôle.     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Voilà voilà voilà ...j'y ai pensé toute la la nuit ... me repassant la mélo... euh le tactactaactruc là en boucle ...ce matin au réveil  j'ai eu une illumination ..mais bien sûr c'est çaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Et puis non pas du tout 

Pffff une journée qui commence mal ! :hein:


Et oh ça va j'rigole hein  

bravo à mister DocEvil !  vivement la suite !


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai révé toute la nuit que c'était "L'apérobic" des charlots mais en fait non, c'était pas du tout ça...n'importe quoi moi...lol
:rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai révé toute la nuit que c'était "L'apérobic" des charlots mais en fait non, c'était pas du tout ça...n'importe quoi moi...lol
> :rateau:


     

Inoubliable. Tu aurais dû garder ça comme idée au cas où tu devrais chanter.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai révé toute la nuit que c'était "L'apérobic" des charlots mais en fait non, c'était pas du tout ça...n'importe quoi moi...lol
> :rateau:





			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Inoubliable. Tu aurais dû garder ça comme idée au cas où tu devrais chanter.


 Moi je ne vois pas du tout ce dont il s'agit ... NED ... tu peux nous en chanter un p'tit morceau ?


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne vois pas du tout ce dont il s'agit ... NED ... tu peux nous en chanter un p'tit morceau ?



Houla!
Je prefère que tu ecoutes la vraie version sur ce lien :
http://www.flash80.com/LES_CHARLOTS-Laperobic.php
Toute notre jeunèsse....:mouais: 
Une anthologie de la chanson française autant dire!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Allez hop, une facile histoire de repasser la main...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Houla!
> Je prefère que tu ecoutes la vraie version sur ce lien :
> http://www.flash80.com/LES_CHARLOTS-Laperobic.php
> Toute notre jeunèsse....:mouais:
> Une anthologie de la chanson française autant dire!


Aaah ouiiiiiii :affraid: J'avais oublié ce magnifique morceau ! :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, une facile histoire de repasser la main...



C'est quoi, ce *bazar* ?   

Trouve-nous un truc un peu moins connu ! :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, une facile histoire de repasser la main...



 Chaaaaaaaaante la vie chaaaaaante comme si tu devais mourir demaaiiiiiiiin.

Michel Fugain 

On dirait que personne n'ose donner la réponse : aaah ça si y'avait des coups de boules à la clé hein y'en aurait des gagnants


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que personne n'ose donner la réponse : aaah ça si y'avait des coups de boules à la clé hein y'en aurait des gagnants



  

Bravo Laurence. À toi la main.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Laurence. À toi la main.


 c'était donc bien ça la réponse ????

Je ne m'y attendais pas ! :rose:

Edit : Zou je me lance ...


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

l'airaignée..l'araignée !!!


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> l'airaignée..l'araignée !!!



Yesssss  à toi la main !


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

Arg zut la grenouille imagshak elle host pas les musiques, je vais où pour ça?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Arg zut la grenouille imagshak elle host pas les musiques, je vais où pour ça?



 Allez viens chez moi j'habite chez un copain !


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Arg zut la grenouille imagshak elle host pas les musiques, je vais où pour ça?



Tu peux toujours la présenter à l'ITMS, on sait jamais.


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

Allé zou!
le titre ? et par qui c'est chanté habituellement?

LA !


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'hymne de l'équipe de France de Football pour le Mondial 2006 ?


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hymne de l'équipe de France de Football pour le Mondial 2006 ?


Ha non l'hymne des bleus c'est le truc de Gloria Gaynor! (i will survive)
C'est pas ca....
:rateau:


----------



## paradize (22 Janvier 2006)

On est les champions chantés par des supporters


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> On est les champions chantés par des supporters


oui lesquels on inventé ce truc de daube?


----------



## paradize (22 Janvier 2006)

Au hasard, les supporters de St Etienne, pendant la grande période des verts....


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Au hasard, les supporters de St Etienne, pendant la grande période des verts....


Bien joué !
Clap clap !!!
   
à toi...


----------



## paradize (22 Janvier 2006)

?

J'ai dit ça au hasard totalement... ptdrrr....

j'ai pas les logiciels qu'ils faut moi... Jlaisse ma place à quun d'autre...


----------



## Warflo (22 Janvier 2006)

T'a pas Garage Band


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> T'a pas Garage Band



Je me suis fait la même réflexion, mais après, faut quand même uploader le fichier, donc avoir un hébergement quelconque.

Quelqu'un a une idée pour uploader facilement de l'audio quelquepart, sans logiciel spécifique ?
Ca faciliterait grandement ce jeu...


----------



## paradize (22 Janvier 2006)

Si, bien sûr que j'ai garageband, mais je sais pas m'en servir, et j'ai pas d'hébergeur, vu que je ne veux pas exposer ma vie sur le net...  


:rose:


----------



## Warflo (22 Janvier 2006)

Très faciles a prendre en main GB, essaye tu risque rien   .
Sinon va chez Lorna elle à l'air de préter sa grotte


----------



## paradize (22 Janvier 2006)

C gentil merci...

Mais je préfère laisser ma place


----------



## anntraxh (22 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Si, bien sûr que j'ai garageband, mais je sais pas m'en servir, et j'ai pas d'hébergeur, vu que je ne veux pas exposer ma vie sur le net...
> 
> 
> :rose:



Je veux bien aussi "héberger" un ptit bout de chanson pour le thread à Lorna moi &#8230; paradize t'y couperas pas !  (et t'aider pour Garage si tu veux ) héhé !


----------



## Warflo (22 Janvier 2006)

Faut pas être timide  ...


----------



## paradize (22 Janvier 2006)

Ouiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn, non, je veux pas, jretourne ds mon panier et mon chien sur mon lit, NA !


----------



## Warflo (22 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn, non, je veux pas, jretourne ds mon panier et mon chien sur mon lit, NA !


Ah ah ! parce que tu crois que tu as le choix :bebe:


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn, non, je veux pas, jretourne ds mon panier et mon chien sur mon lit, NA !



Si c'est comme ça, tu seras privée de tarte flambée et d'elsass cola jusqu'à nouvel ordre ! 

Hoppla ! 



> In tarte flambée und elsass cola i trust !!!


----------



## paradize (22 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est comme ça, tu seras privée de tarte flambée et d'elsass cola jusqu'à nouvel ordre !
> 
> Hoppla !





Ouais, cool, moi qui envisageais de commencer un régime....

EDIT: Et mon copain me dit que c'était la meilleure chose qui puisse m'arriver....


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2006)

moi aussi je maitrise un peu Garage band mais c'est Lorna qui m'a prété sa grotte....bien douilllette...hihi!
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, cool, moi qui envisageais de commencer un régime....


Allez paradize ne te fais pas prier 
Avec tout le monde qui se propose  tu ne vas pas y échapper ! 

Si tu n'oses vraiment pas et que tu as un enfant à ta disposition pas loin, fais comme moi ... fais-le chanter discrétos :rose: 

Edit :Oui j'ai de la place dans ma grotte 
Par contre je m'absente pour un petit moment là, voir le reste de la soirée ...


----------



## Warflo (22 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> EDIT: Et mon copain me dit que c'était la meilleure chose qui puisse m'arriver....


Sympa ton copain


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

ben il est où le morceau de paradize ? 
Moi qui croyais découvrir avec grande satisfaction je dois le reconnaître quelques petits nouveaux "morceaux" ... :hein:


----------



## iota (23 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Bon ben en attendant...
Lalala lala lala.

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Bon ben en attendant...
> Lalala lala lala.
> ...



   


_
*Dominique
* 
Paroles et Musique: Soeur Sourire   1959


Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement,
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux,
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu,
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu

A l'époque où Jean Sans Terre, d'Angleterre était le roi
Dominique notre père, combattit les albigeois.
{au Refrain}

Certains jours un hérétique, par des ronces le conduit
Mais notre Père Dominique, par sa joie le convertit
{au Refrain}

Ni chameau, ni diligence, il parcourt l'Europe à pied
Scandinavie ou Provence, dans la sainte pauvreté
{au Refrain}

Enflamma de toute école filles et garçons pleins d'ardeur
Et pour semer la parole, inventa les Frères-Prêcheurs
{au Refrain}

Chez Dominique et ses frères, le pain s'en vint à manquer
Et deux anges se présentèrent, portant de grands pains dorés
{au Refrain}

Dominique vit en rêve, les prêcheurs du monde entier
Sous le manteau de la Vierge, en grand nombre rassemblés.
{au Refrain}

Dominique, mon bon Père, garde-nous simples et gais
Pour annoncer à nos frères, la vie et la vérité.
{au Refrain}
_


----------



## iota (23 Janvier 2006)

Bon... ben il te reste plus qu'à nous toussoter quelque chose  

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Bon... ben il te reste plus qu'à nous toussoter quelque chose
> 
> @+
> iota



Désolé, ma bronchite est terminée, donc je ne peux pas.  

Blague à part, je dois partir travailler, donc, je ne peux point participer davantage.  
Vous m'en voyez ravi, euh, je veux dire, désolé. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Merci à iota !!!! 

Et bravo fredintosh 




			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Blague à part, je dois partir travailler, donc, je ne peux point participer davantage.
> Vous m'en voyez ravi, euh, je veux dire, désolé. :love:


Mais non ils seront ravis tes collègues !


----------



## Warflo (23 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ils seront ravis tes collègues !


Et ses élèves ?


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon allé un ptit pour la route !!!
Bonjour le trafic pour hoster ça mais vous pouver l'écouter *LA !*


----------



## fredintosh (24 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon allé un ptit pour la route !!!
> Bonjour le trafic pour hoster ça mais vous pouver l'écouter *LA !*



_Tu sais,
Je n'ai jamais été aussi heureux que ce matin là..._

 

_Baaaaa Ba ba
Ba ba ba ba ba baaaaa Baba..._


----------



## maiwen (24 Janvier 2006)

il est fort ce NED  il est très très fort :') 

 :love:


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est fort ce NED  il est très très fort :')
> 
> :love:



Merki Merki....

Bon alors c'est qui qui fait le prochain?


----------



## paradize (25 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est comme ça, tu seras privée de tarte flambée et d'elsass cola jusqu'à nouvel ordre !
> 
> Hoppla !




Heu, est ce que ma punition s'est levé ??? Je mange des flammekueche ce soir, et j'ai déjà l'odeur ds toute la maison !!!!! MMMmmm, à moi les gratinés, forestières, "normales", etc....

Et l'elsass cola coulera à flot, youpiiiiiiii, c mieux qu'une choucroute party


----------



## bebert (29 Janvier 2006)

Pas besoin de faire des "lalala" because my english is very pourave. 
Ah oui, j'oubliais, c'est un clip VIDÉO alors ne prenez pas peur (éloignez les enfants) ! :afraid:

http://homepage.mac.com/jyb/.Movies/clipmacg.mp4

PS : sur la fin, j'ai mis la musique originale, ça peut éventuellement aider.


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

Tu remerciera Alanis Morissette pour nous..lol
Mais attention a Perkinson...(haaa Perkinson quand nous tiens!!!)


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2006)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de faire des "lalala" because my english is very pourave.
> Ah oui, j'oubliais, c'est un clip VIDÉO alors ne prenez pas peur (éloignez les enfants) ! :afraid:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/jyb/.Movies/clipmacg.mp4
> ...




Un beau moment de chanson.  

Dommage que tu aies mis l'original à la fin, pour une fois, j'avais pas reconnu.


----------



## bebert (29 Janvier 2006)

Le "tournage" du tournage  :


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

Ha j'avais reconnu moué, pas besoin de la fin...

PS : HEY Warflo !!
Y'a jamais personne sur ta tribu ICHAT ????


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> PS : HEY Warflo !!
> Y'a jamais personne sur ta tribu ICHAT ????



Tu viens pas aux bonnes heures... Le salon MQCD est ouvert au moins une fois par jour, voire plus... Pour les heures d'ouverture, se renseigner ici...


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2006)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Le "tournage" du tournage  :



Tu avais quand même les paroles devant toi, ça t'a sûrement aidé...   

_hé, ho, je me moque pas, hein_


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens pas aux bonnes heures... Le salon MQCD est ouvert au moins une fois par jour, voire plus... Pour les heures d'ouverture, se renseigner ici...



A ok je connais bien ce thread,
Je comprends maintenant quand ils disent le forum MQCD est ouvert....
OK !!!
Thank's


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2006)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de faire des "lalala" because my english is very pourave.
> Ah oui, j'oubliais, c'est un clip VIDÉO alors ne prenez pas peur (éloignez les enfants) ! :afraid:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/jyb/.Movies/clipmacg.mp4
> ...



Je sais pas, avant d'écouter, je savais déjà ce que c'était...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon allé un ptit pour la route !!!
> Bonjour le trafic pour hoster ça mais vous pouver l'écouter *LA !*


 De cette façon je crois que je pourrais même apprécier Joe Dassin !   



			
				bebertkiaenplusosésefilmer a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de faire des "lalala" because my english is very pourave.
> Ah oui, j'oubliais, c'est un clip VIDÉO alors ne prenez pas peur (éloignez les enfants) ! :afraid:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/jyb/.Movies/clipmacg.mp4
> ...


  Yesssssss !!!  :love:

 Belle performance non non c'est vrai quoi il faut le dire !!!!  
 Merci à tous les deux :love:

 Pour me faire pardonner ... d'avoir un peu lâché l'affaire ... :rose:
 Voici* rien que pour vous* : oui *rien que pour vous* non pas *une* chanson, non pas *deux *chansons mais *trois *chansons !!! 

  (cachez votre joie  :mouais: )





Et de une ...

Et de deux ...

Et de trois ...


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Moi je sais 
#Alors...
Pierre et le loup?
Une souris de la couleur de mes cheveux? 
edit: et la premiére je sais pas.
Faut trouver les trois pour gagner?


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

Les deux dernières, c'est facile... mais la première ?.........  
Là, je sèche. 





Edit : déjà debout, Warflo ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

j'en ai mis trois ... pour faire ..euh comme les trois petits cochons 

Si vous trouvez ce qui lie ces trois chansons ... vous avez gagné le bonus ! 

Warflo : tu n'as qu'une réponse de juste


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> vous avez gagné le bonus !


Ah hum, et c'est quoi ?


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Promenons nous dans les bois pardon 



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Edit : déjà debout, Warflo ?


J'ai pas eu le temps d'attraper le collége...


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai mis trois ... pour faire ..euh comme les trois petits cochons
> 
> Si vous trouvez ce qui lie ces trois chansons ... vous avez gagné le bonus !
> 
> Warflo : tu n'as qu'une réponse de juste



Oui, la troisième, warflo, tu t'es trompé. Ca n'a pas de barbichette, une souris...   
(mais c'est vrai que les 2 airs sont assez proches)

Edit : mince, c'est pas non plus la barbichette, c'est le loup dans les bois... :rateau: 
Mais elles sont toutes pareilles, ces chansons pour mioches !


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Bon, déjà j'ai trouvé le rapport ... 
C'est le loup !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Les deux dernières, c'est facile... mais la première ?.........
> Là, je sèche.



Heu... pareil  

le lien c'est un bois ?

Et bonjour les gens


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

C'est pas du Zazie, la première ?


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Avec une histoire de toc toc toc?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Avec une histoire de toc toc toc?


Euh pour la première c'est pas Zazie non !

Et il s'agit bien de "promenons-nous dans les bois ..." et non le point commun ce n'est pas "bois" 

Pour le bonus ... en fait faut que je négocie ... :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Février 2006)

le lien : le loup ?

c½ur de loup !


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Mais non pas bois ! mais loup!


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> le lien : le loup ?
> 
> c½ur de loup !



Non, ça ne ressemble pas à cette chanson...

Une chanson de Jean Leloup, alors ? 

Edit : Reponse au post ci-dessous :
C'est une bonne idée, mais je persiste à dire que l'air n'est pas le même, ou alors, Lorna a oublié des notes !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça ne ressemble pas à cette chanson...



Si si si, de Philippe Lafontaine


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça ne ressemble pas à cette chanson...
> 
> Une chanson de Jean Leloup, alors ?


 et oh tu n'as qu'à dire que je chante comme un pied aussi ! :rateau:

Non c'est bien ça : C½ur de loup 

Bon alors je passe la main à Warflo  et à Poormonster aussi ! 

Supermoquette tu reviendras quand tu nous auras chantonné un p'tit truc : _minimale_ ou pas c'est ton problème


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

Est-ce que la chanson se trouve dans cette liste ?   

_Aux jeunes loups - Jean-Claude Annoux 
Avec les loups - Daniel Lavoie 
Cha cha cha du loup - Serge Gainsbourg 
Coeur de Loup - Philippe Lafontaine 
Dans les bras d'un loup - Paris Combo 
Elle a vu le loup - Renaud 
J'ai pas peur du loup - Anne Sylvestre 
J'ai vu le loup, le renard, la belette - Chansons populaires 
L'homme à tête de loup - Maxime Le Forestier 
La chanson du Loup - Eddy Mitchell 
Le bougalou du loup-garou - Carlos 
Le loup - Pragma 
Le loup - Jennifer Ayache 
Le loup - Superbus 
Le loup, la biche et le chevalier - Henri Salvador 
Le vieux loup de mer - Wilfred Le Bouthillier 
Les loups sont entrés dans Paris - Serge Reggiani 
Loup de terre - Jacques Yvart 
Mon p'tit loup - Pierre Perret 
Petit rat, petit loup - Lucie Bernardoni 
Viens voir le loup - Joe Dassin 
_

Edit :



			
				Lorna qui chante mieux d'habitude a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est bien ça : C½ur de loup



Je proteste !   Essaye de caser les paroles dans l'air que tu as chanté :
_Pas le temps de tout lui dire
Pas le temps de tout lui taire
Juste assez pour tenter la satyre
Qu'elle sente que j'veux lui plaire_

Il vaut mieux que tu te spécialises dans la chanson pour enfants !   :rateau: :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai mis trois ... pour faire ..euh comme les trois petits cochons
> 
> Si vous trouvez ce qui lie ces trois chansons ... vous avez gagné le bonus !






			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> le lien : le loup ?
> 
> c½ur de loup !



Tout le monde sait que les loups n'ont pas de coeur !


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Allez PoorMonster


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde sait que les loups n'ont pas de coeur !



Ben... ils ne sont pas tous modo...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Allez PoorMonster



Je laisse la main, c'était juste pour le plaisir 

En fait, je ne sais pas comment enregistrer quelque chose  :rose:


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Garage Band  
Très facile d'utilisation, et il faut juste un micro, qui est integré à presque tout les macs...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde sait que les loups n'ont pas de coeur !


C'est bien pour ça que tu vas m'aider pour le bonus ... 
Euh tu as du nouveau : le supplice de l'iPod etant un peu dépassé ...une nouveauté 2006 peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Allez PoorMonster



Allez Warflo aussi hein !


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Je voudrais bien, mais tel Fredi, avec ma voix d'argent vous trouverez dessuite 
finalement: par ici 
(tout en bas)


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais bien, mais tel Fredi, avec ma voix d'argent vous trouverez dessuite
> finalement: par ici
> (tout en bas)



Moi, j'ai un logo Quicktime qui s'affiche avec un point d'interrogation... C'est sûr, avec ça, on n'est pas prêts de trouver... :rateau:


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Ben cherche mieux..:rateau: 
Sans déconner, je crois que l'hebergeur merde.
Une grotte de location serait-elle dispo? 
EDIT: ICI !!!


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ben cherche mieux..:rateau:
> Sans déconner, je crois que l'hebergeur merde.
> Une grotte de location serait-elle dispo?
> EDIT: ICI !!!



Ah bon, tu t'appelles Henri, en fait ? 

*EDIT : Bon, là, j'peux pas, mon chat a un humain dans la gorge, mais je vais essayer de poster un truc d'ici ce soir.*


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

En fait, ce n'était qu'un pretexte pour réentendre ta si douce voix  
(et celle de ton miaouuu)
A toi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que la chanson se trouve dans cette liste ?
> 
> _Waouuuu la liste  !! chapeau !
> 
> ...



 j'avais pas vu ça moi !!!!!! 

 Bon je digère la chose et je reviens !

 Le retour : Humhum je viens de réécouter mon extrait ... :rose: ...
 j'ai pas révisé d'abord et puis puis ça fait 15 ans que je ne l'ai pas entendue cette chanson ... et puis ... hein si je chantais (à chaque fois) super bien ce serait trop facile ! 

_tant que j'y pense :_ tu ne perds rien pour attendre ...


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _tant que j'y pense :_ tu ne perds rien pour attendre ...


Tu pense


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _tant que j'y pense :_ tu ne perds rien pour attendre ...



Hé hé...  Sans rancune, hein, Lorna ? J'aime bien taquiner.  

Bon, à moi alors...  

De l'avantage de se cacher derrière son instrument...


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

Je crois que nous nous eloignons du post de départ: *FREDONNER !*


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que nous nous eloignons du post de départ: *FREDONNER !*



J'ai une voix qui imite très bien le piano...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une voix qui imite très bien le piano...


Tricheur ! :hein:
Hé l'aut' et,il nous l'a fait _Richard Clayderman_  j'avais dit :


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Le principe est donc simple : Faire découvrir une chanson en la chantant (un magnifique exemple ici )


...




			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé...  Sans rancune, hein, Lorna ? J'aime bien taquiner.



Rancunière moi ?  ah bon où tu vois ça ? :rose:

Pour ton morceau je ne vois pas du tout avec toutes ces notes  autant moi j'en oublie quelques unes ...  bon bref : et en chantant ça donne à quoi ?


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une voix qui imite très bien le piano...


t'as des fils en laiton à la place des cordes vocales ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> t'as des fils en laiton à la place des cordes vocales ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

>



 Ah on rigole on rigole ... mais euh quelqu'un aurait une idée sur ce que nous a _chanté_ fredinstosh ? 

moi -->


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah on rigole on rigole ... mais euh quelqu'un aurait une idée sur ce que nous a _chanté_ fredinstosh ?
> 
> moi -->



Moi --> itou, Mam'zelle 

Edit/ça ne serait pas du Elton John ?


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2006)

Indice 1 : C'est juste l'introduction instrumentale du morceau que j'ai "chanté"... pas la partie chantée.
Indice 2 : Chanson française.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

(petit aparté) Warflo me certifie que Garage Band est inclus avec OS X (10.3). Et moi je suis sûr de ne pas l'avoir. Une idée SVP ? (j'ai acheté mon Mac en septembre 2004)


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> (petit aparté) Warflo me certifie que Garage Band est inclus avec OS X (10.3). Et moi je suis sûr de ne pas l'avoir. Une idée SVP ? (j'ai acheté mon Mac en septembre 2004)


Il me semble que GarageBand existe depuis la suite iLife de 2004, puisqu'il y a eu une première mise à jour importante de GarageBand (GarageBand 2) en janvier 2005.

La suite iLife n'est pas incluse dans OS X si tu achètes OSX à part, donc GarageBand n'est pas "inclus" avec OS X Panther ou Tiger.

Mais si tu achètes un Mac neuf, l'OS X le plus récent et la suite iLife la plus récente sont censés être installés (à moins que certains modèles ne fassent exception ?).
Donc, tu devrais avoir GarageBand, version 1.
Si tu as iPhoto, iMovie, etc, c'est obligé que tu aies GarageBand. Fouille dans tes CD d'installation.

Sinon, toujours pas d'idée pour ma chanson ?
Indice 3 : c'est une chanteuse.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as iPhoto, etc, c'est obligé que tu aies GarageBand. Fouille dans tes CD d'installation.



Je vais regarder ça ce soir, mais je suis certain de ne jamais l'avoir vu 



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, toujours pas d'idée pour ma chanson ?
> Indice 3 : c'est une chanteuse.



Véronique Samson ?

@+ tout le monde, je vais au taf


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Véronique Samson ?
> 
> @+ tout le monde, je vais au taf



Gagné ! 
Le titre est fort à propos : Et ma musique s'en va.

Hé hé... Tu vas devoir tester GarageBand dès ce soir, alors.


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

>


J'avoues qu'en l'écrivant celle là, j'étais dejà limite les yeux qui pleurent...donc partageons ce rire ensemble !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Gagné !
> Le titre est fort à propos : Et ma musique s'en va.
> 
> Hé hé... Tu vas devoir tester GarageBand dès ce soir, alors.



Ben non, je ne teste rien  J'ai bien iCal, iPhoto, iTunes, iChat et iMovie mais pas DU TOUT GarageBand  

Et depuis septembre 2004, j'ai reformaté mon Mac au moins 7 ou 8 fois. Donc si j'avais eu GarageBand, je l'aurais vu 

Ça vaut d'ailleurs mieux pour vos oreilles


----------



## fredintosh (9 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, je ne teste rien  J'ai bien iCal, iPhoto, iTunes, iChat et iMovie mais pas DU TOUT GarageBand
> 
> Et depuis septembre 2004, j'ai reformaté mon Mac au moins 7 ou 8 fois. Donc si j'avais eu GarageBand, je l'aurais vu
> 
> Ça vaut d'ailleurs mieux pour vos oreilles



T'es sûr qu'il date de 2004, ton Mac ? Tu l'as acheté d'occaz ? -----> iLife '04 accueille un nouveau membre...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr qu'il date de 2004, ton Mac ? Tu l'as acheté d'occaz ? ----->



:mouais: 

Commandé fin août 2004, je suis allé le chercher à la fin de la première semaine de septembre (à peu près).

edit/Mais si j'ai bien compris, il faut iLife pour avoir GarageBand, et je n'ai pas iLife.

Tiré de ton texte :

_Grande nouveauté, iLife inclut désormais un logiciel de création musicale, GarageBand, en plus des améliorations apportées à iPhoto, iMovie et iTunes._

edit2/ça aussi :
_Si vous avez acheté un Mac neuf depuis le 06 janvier 2004 (inclus) et qu'il vous a été livré sans iLife '04, vous pouvez l'obtenir pour 20 US$ (voir la page de mise à jour iLife d'Apple pour les détails)._


----------



## Pochtroi (9 Février 2006)

> t'as des fils en laiton à la place des cordes vocales ?



Juste pour info, une corde à piano, c'est du fil d'acier...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Février 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info, une corde à piano, c'est du fil d'acier...



Très juste. Ajoutons que certaines cordes (pour les notes graves) sont entourées de cuivre, ce qui n'en fait pas pour autant une trompette.


----------



## Pochtroi (9 Février 2006)

... Et que pour certaines octaves, les cordes sont triplées (pour faire plus de volume) et que pourtant, il est rarissime d'accorder un piano en musette tout comme un accordéon dédié à Yvette Horner ou autre honte de l'accordéon français...


----------



## NED (9 Février 2006)

GNAGNAGNA !


----------



## Warflo (9 Février 2006)

Ta vu comme ils se la pétent sur des question de culture générales?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> GNAGNAGNA !


Rhooo faut pas se vexer comme ça  
 Moi je le savais tu vois mais j'ai rien dit : merci messieurs pour ce cours sur les cordes ... mais dites-moi on en est où là ? :hein:

Pas besoin de GarageBand (que je n'ai pas)  ... c'est tout à fait faisable avec des logiciels tout simples comme Cacophony ... ou bien Audacity


----------



## Warflo (9 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de GarageBand (que je n'ai pas)  ... c'est tout à fait faisable avec des logiciels tout simples comme Cacophony ... ou bien Audacity


 Cacophony... comme ce nom résume bien ce que l'on fait depuis quelques pages


----------



## NED (9 Février 2006)

Allez qui en fait un ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Allez qui en fait un ?



Ben... j'ai réussi à copier sur mon bureau un "truc" fait avec Audacity (une fois en ".wav" et une fois en ".ogg") mais je ne sais pas comment l'amener ici


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben... j'ai réussi à copier sur mon bureau un "truc" fait avec Audacity (une fois en ".wav" et une fois en ".ogg") mais je ne sais pas comment l'amener ici



La grotte a Lorna?
 

Sinon si tu as un compte .mac tu peux le mettre a DL en dispo..comme j'avais fait.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La grotte a Lorna?
> 
> 
> Sinon si tu as un compte .mac tu peux le mettre a DL en dispo..comme j'avais fait.



1) Je n'ai pas de compte .mac. 2) Que veut dire "DL" ? 3) Je ne connais pas la "grotte à Lorna" (on n'est pas assez intimes :rose: ) 

Sérieusement, ici, à part une url ou une image, il n'y a pas une fonction ou une astuce pour insérer un morceau de musique (en .wav, .ogg, .mp3 ou autres) ?
PS : je sais, je suis nul


----------



## Warflo (10 Février 2006)

DL= charger
Euh, tu n'as pas de sites perso?
Ou un truc qui permet d'heberger quelques choses?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> DL= charger
> Euh, tu n'as pas de sites perso?
> Ou un truc qui permet d'heberger quelques choses?



J'ai peut-être avec Yahoo mais je n'y comprends rien. Entre le "pop" et le "smtp" y'a des choses qui m'échappent. Déjà que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner "Mail" même en renseignant tout correctement. Quant à demander des renseignements à Tiscali : même pas en rêve  Faut pas leur parler de Mac, ils n'y connaissent rien  

Mais ce n'est pas grave, ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir. 

Merci à vous deux


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

Et bien donne nous les notes alors et on va deviner....


----------



## Warflo (10 Février 2006)

smpt pop tout ça c'es pour les mails.
Ta pas vu un truc FTP dans tout ça?  :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et bien donne nous les notes alors et on va deviner....



Je ne connais pas le solfège  

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à NED._


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> smpt pop tout ça c'es pour les mails.


Oui ça je sais 



			
				Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ta pas vu un truc FTP dans tout ça?  :mouais:


Non  

Mais je te dis, ce n'est pas grave


----------



## Warflo (10 Février 2006)

Ben il ne te reste plus qu'a "fredonnécrire" 
"lalala...gnagna...lolilalouuuu"
edit: Alors? c'est quoi hein?


----------



## fredintosh (10 Février 2006)

Il y aurait bien une solution...
Téléphoner à l'un d'entre nous, et chanter dans le combiné. Celui qui reçoit l'appel met le haut parleur et l'enregistre avec son Mac, puis le met en ligne.  
Why not ? :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ben il ne te reste plus qu'a "fredonnécrire"
> "lalala...gnagna...lolilalouuuu"
> edit: Alors? c'est quoi hein?





Pourquoi pas "tagada tsoin tsoin" ? 

Bon allez, le marchand de sable est passé.

"Pom-popopom-popom". Z'avez pas connu ça les p'tits jeunes ? 

Bon, j'y vais, demain matin concours de pétanque à 9h à Rouen. Ça rigole plus . A +


----------



## Warflo (10 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Il y aurait bien une solution...
> Téléphoner à l'un d'entre nous, et chanter dans le combiné. Celui qui reçoit l'appel met le haut parleur et l'enregistre avec son Mac, puis le met en ligne.
> Why not ? :mouais:


On va simplifier: tu prend la main?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Il y aurait bien une solution...
> Téléphoner à l'un d'entre nous, et chanter dans le combiné. Celui qui reçoit l'appel met le haut parleur et l'enregistre avec son Mac, puis le met en ligne.
> Why not ? :mouais:



Excellent !


----------



## NED (11 Février 2006)

Tu nous files la grille d'accords mais à l'envers ou bien avec une note sur 2 effacée ou avec 3 octaves en dessous du demi-ton + 4 silences à la croche mais en clef de fa.
On peut en trouver plein des solutions....


----------



## Warflo (11 Février 2006)

Oui mais si il ne sait pas ce qu'est un accord un octave un ton un demi ton une croche et une clef de fa ?


----------



## NED (11 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si il ne sait pas ce qu'est un accord un octave un ton un demi ton une croche et une clef de fa ?


Ha bon sans blague.... 
Heureusement que t'es là pour nous le dire.


----------



## Warflo (11 Février 2006)

Tiens, si tu l'instruisais et tu lui disais ce que c'est que tout ça?


----------



## NED (12 Février 2006)

Je pense qu'il lui faut juste un hebergement pour ses vocalises, ca sera déjà pas mal.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Février 2006)

Bon allez, j'essaie (mais je ne garantis rien  )

pour les "anciens"


----------



## NED (12 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, j'essaie (mais je ne garantis rien  )
> 
> pour les "anciens"



Ba tu vois que t'as trouvé un hebergement ! 
(tu me diras la procedure par la m^me occasion ca m'interresse)

Par contre je vois pas du tout...on dirais du Banjo ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba tu vois que t'as trouvé un hebergement !
> (tu me diras la procedure par la m^me occasion ca m'interresse)



Là, c'est de la gymnastique !  J'ai enregistré avec Audacity, comme me l'a suggéré lorna. Après, je l'ai copié sur mon bureau.
Comme j'ai plusieurs adresses e-mail, j'en ai ouvert une et je "me" suis envoyé le fichier chez "PoorMonster". Ensuite, j'ai fait " Enregistrer dans Yahoo! Porte-documents" et ça me donne une url.

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué !   



			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je vois pas du tout...on dirais du Banjo ?



:mouais: je "chante" si mal que ça ? 


Mais y'a de l'idée


----------



## NED (12 Février 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est de la gymnastique !  J'ai enregistré avec Audacity, comme me l'a suggéré lorna. Après, je l'ai copié sur mon bureau.
> Comme j'ai plusieurs adresses e-mail, j'en ai ouvert une et je "me" suis envoyé le fichier chez "PoorMonster". Ensuite, j'ai fait " Enregistrer dans Yahoo! Porte-documents" et ça me donne une url.
> 
> Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué !



Alors attends que je comprennes là.
Bon faire son fichier audio sur le bureau ok.

Comme j'ai plusieurs adresses e-mail, j'en ai ouvert une et je "me" suis envoyé le fichier chez "PoorMonster".
Donc là tu ouvre Mail par exemple et tu t'envoies le fichier a une adresse à toi donc? soit. 

Ensuite, j'ai fait " Enregistrer dans Yahoo! Porte-documents" et ça me donne une url.
La je piges pas, tu vas dans quel logiciel pour faire ça? dans yahoo mesenger? dans mail?
Moi pas comprendre?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Alors attends que je comprennes là.
> Bon faire son fichier audio sur le bureau ok.
> 
> Comme j'ai plusieurs adresses e-mail, j'en ai ouvert une et je "me" suis envoyé le fichier chez "PoorMonster".
> Donc là tu ouvre Mail par exemple et tu t'envoies le fichier a une adresse à toi donc? soit.


Oui, je me l'envoie à "moi-même".

Ensuite, j'ai fait " Enregistrer dans Yahoo! Porte-documents" et ça me donne une url.


			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> La je piges pas, tu vas dans quel logiciel pour faire ça? dans yahoo mesenger? dans mail?
> Moi pas comprendre?


Pas besoin de logiciel !
A part mon FAI qui est Tiscali (et dont je ne me sers plus) tous mes comptes e-mail sont chez Yahoo!
En supposant que tu sois chez Free : quand tu reçois un e-mail, tu peux l'enregistrer "chez" Free (d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre avec Yahoo). Moi j'ai réussi à enregistrer chez Yahoo après plusieurs essais différents pour trouver, justement, cette fameuse "url", et avec la fonction "Enregistrer dans Yahoo! Porte-documents". Donc chez les autres FAI il doit y avoir une fonction équivalente pour "héberger". Je n'y connais pas grand chose, je l'avoue, et je découvre au fur et à mesure


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Février 2006)

Je t'ai fait une capture d'écran du mail (que je me suis envoyé) que j'ai reçu.





Il y a certainement une façon plus simple de procéder


----------

